# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Richard Valentine Pitchford (Cardini)

## Aminoliquid

Hola,

He estado buscando información por el foro de este señor,pero solo encuentro temas que tratan alguna técnica suya o se habla del único video que hay de él en la red.
Me gustaría saber más acerca de su historia.Se algunas anécdotas leidas por ahí,pero poco más. Lo que quisiera saber es su historia completa y si existe algún material audiovisual y de calidad que no esté emitido por la red.

¡Muchas gracias y a ver si hay suerte!

----------


## Iban

Idígoras le dedica un capítulo en su "51 magos y un fakir de Cuenca". No es mucho, pero es algo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y hay un libro entero (muy grande, 600 páginas). Cardini, The suave Deceiver.

----------


## Aminoliquid

¡Muchas gracias a los dos!
El de Idígoras ya pensé en comprarlo por el tipo de libro que es,pero el otro lo desconocía. Ricardo,¿Sabes si está en español ese libro? 
Por otro lado descubri un Dvd de actuaciones de magos lejendarios.Recuerdo que era caro y que en el venia Cardini,pero lo vi de pasada y olvidé su nombre y donde lo encontré. ¿Sabeis de que Dvd os hablo y el título de tal?

----------


## Aminoliquid

Por cierto,encontré este video...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=jbKIKwhcvSU


Creo que no está muy visto (por lo menos yo no lo vi antes)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Of course not. Only in english, my friend. :Smile1:

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Of course not. Only in english, my friend.


Lástima que mi nivel de inglés no es el adecuado como para leer un libro en ese idioma...Pero nunca es tarde para empezar ya a hacerlo!!

¡Gracias por las respuestas!

----------

